# Info needed.



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi; If anyone has or knows where I can get some information on Australoheros Scitulum or Cichlasoma Scitulum could you let me know? 
All I have is that they are from Central and South America.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

http://www.fishbase.org


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

cichlid-forum.net has some good species profiles and sometimes even species articles. It also has a great forum with tons of cichlidophiles who can share their personal experiences on the fish.


----------

